# looking for good LBS in Seattle to build up Soma bike



## bignate2000 (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm looking to build up a Smoothie ES as my commuter and rain bike, and I'd love to get suggestions on a good LBS in Seattle to do a good fitting, order the frame and parts, and do the build. Free Range Cycles in Fremont and Perfect Wheels in the U District are the two I know of close to me who do Soma bikes. Has anyone used either or know of someplace else I should check out?

Thanks!


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I bought a Smoothie ES from Free Range. Good people. Turned out to be a little sluggish and I sold the frame, but no complaints about the shop. The shop that's closest to me that has always done a great job building up my bikes is Velo Bike Shop just off Broadway and Pine.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

rcnute said:


> I bought a Smoothie ES from Free Range. Good people. Turned out to be a little sluggish and I sold the frame, but no complaints about the shop. The shop that's closest to me that has always done a great job building up my bikes is Velo Bike Shop just off Broadway and Pine.


I've got no experience with Free Range but Larry at Perfect Wheels is a good mechanic and a fair guy, he has previously recommended to me that I buy a less expensive piece of equipment as there was a cheaper and just as effective alternate. The only downside is he's a one-man show and he's closed two days a week in summer and 3 in the winter.


----------



## bignate2000 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks guys, think I'll go check out both today. Hopefully I won't find the Smoothie ES too sluggish for commuting (I'll put a rack, fenders, panniers on it, so I'm guessing I won't care too much).


----------

